# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Pre workout

## aim4hair

What's the best pre workout supplement ? And are they worth trying ?

----------


## Shan

probably an energy supplement

----------


## Aames

Most suck now that 1,3-dimeth has been banned from use in supplements. You can still source it online though as pure powder; it's probably the best "legal" stimulant out there and can be combined with caffeine for great results. Come-down sucks though.

From what's currently available commercially, my favorite is White Flood by Controlled Labs. Pretty decent energy boost and it doesn't have creatine in it (which as a hair loss sufferer, you should avoid).

----------


## Kayman

> What's the best pre workout supplement ? And are they worth trying ?


 Waste of money in my opinion. The main stimulant in most of these pre workouts is caffeine, it's expensive caffeine and it isn't something you need in order to have a decent workout. For energy eat something about an hour before your workout like fruit, have an espresso whatever, as long as you're motivated in your mind that's all you need to get a good energetic workout.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I've started taking Optimum Nutritions Platinum PRE - Raspberry Lemonade.  ****ing delicious.  I can feel the 200mg of caffeine kick in usually.  It is dependent upon diet though.  The one night I was really feeling jazzed.  Not so much on some of these other nights.

Pre-workouts usually contain B vitamins (Phyto blends) and caffeine and usually a Nitric Oxide booster.




> Waste of money in my opinion. The main stimulant in most of these pre workouts is caffeine, it's expensive caffeine and it isn't something you need in order to have a decent workout. For energy eat something about an hour before your workout like fruit, have an espresso whatever, as long as you're motivated in your mind that's all you need to get a good energetic workout.


 Its not about having a decent workout, its about feeling energized to push yourself furthur than you would otherwise.  I know I definitely don't feel mentally fatigued at all and want to keep lifting, but the muscular endurance et al are just saying FU at a certain point.  So pushing yourself and getting to that point of a fuller pump can make a difference.  Maybe its psychological, maybe not.

Taking in a sugar before working out is also not necessarily a good idea.  You will have high energy at the start...and then it will peter out because the body will burn through that sugar for its energy and you will go bleh and the pump won't be as achievable.  Complex carbs for a longer sustained energy release are a better choice as it will allow you to bring the muscles to fatigue and pump.

----------


## aim4hair

Thanks for the feedback guys, i think i'll give pre work out supps a try, i won't lose anything..
Im also trying to avoid creatine, so i been reading alot about whiteflood, animal rage, AllMax muscleprime, and platinum pre.
I will end up going with ome of those

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Pre-Workout supps contain additive things that support extended endurance, that's all really.  "High energy snack" is one that contains a mix of simple and complex carbs, that's it really.  Coffee gets you your caffeine for that "lets go" feeling.

Many PW supps contain L-Citruline which is one of the core NO boosters.  Its really those NO boosters that preworkouts provide that isn't easily found in food.


Really all supplements are are shortcuts.  Good or bad, personal and wallet choice really.  Guaranteed shortcuts though they are not.

----------

